# nzxt s340 elite - DOTA 2



## D.mod (Mar 5, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
I7 6700KASUS Z170AAVEXIR 2X8GGALAX 1070 HOFSSD ADATA 240GSEAGATE BARACUDA 1TSEASONIC M620NZXT S340 ELITE WHITETRUE 120M BW REV A


----------



## PinkMachine (Jul 5, 2017)

What is thing thingy-tube that supports your GPU on the far right end?

BTW. This. Is. AWESOME.


----------



## Jhelms (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks great - very clean I dig it!


----------

